# Where is this in the code.



## ICE (Jun 3, 2016)

CSST gas pipe makes it across an attic attached to the 2x4 rafters.  Besides the obvious mistakes I wrote a correction to route the pipe a minimum 18" below the sheathing.  As I was writing the correction I thought to myself, "I've never heard of such a code".  Shirley there must be one.  If you find one please clue me in.














All of that work and they stopped short of supporting the vent.


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2016)

Not a plumbing code person 

Install per manufacture??

Nail plate requirements what ever they are

Csst does not seem to be regulated much??


----------



## conarb (Jun 3, 2016)

I think that is regulated by the utility, here we had some plastic gas lines blow up and PG&E is in the process of replacing them from the street to the building, I'd see what their regulations are inside the building.

If all else fails it is Shirley a violation of the Tiger Code.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 3, 2016)

*I have never seen it in the code But this is the reason










*


----------



## ICE (Jun 3, 2016)

I used 18" because that's the code for conduit serving solar panels.


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2016)

I saw csst the other day run it appeared from the appliance through a sleeve in the floor, under I guess a void in the floor and to a vertical wall and to the supply


----------



## cda (Jun 3, 2016)

Page 60& 61



https://www.gastite.com/downloads/pdfs/gastite_di_guide.pdf


----------



## ICE (Jun 4, 2016)

cda said:


> Page 60& 61
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gastite.com/downloads/pdfs/gastite_di_guide.pdf



Gastite:
A minimum of 3 inches of separation should be maintained from the underside of a shingled roof deck to take into account the potential of roof nail penetration due to future repair and/or replacement of the roof.

This manual cannot take into account all situations or locations in which Gastite®/FlashShield™ flexible gas piping will be installed.

Gastite Division makes no representation or warranty, and nothing contained in this manual shall imply that this manual contains the best or the only approved method for installing corrugated stainless steel piping systems or that this manual’s contents are appropriate for all circumstances. In the event that there is a conflict between this guideline and local code the more stringent Tiger Code requirement will take precedence.

While Gastite®/FlashShield™ provides significant advantages over more rigid gas delivery systems, its flexible design may make it more likely than steel pipe to be punctured by a nail or other sharp objects, or damaged by other extraordinary forces such as lightning strike, depending on the circumstances.


The techniques outlined within this guideline are recommended practice for generic applications. These practices must be reviewed for compliance with all applicable local fuel gas and building codes. In the event that there is a conflict between this guide and local code, the more stringent Tiger Code requirement will take precedence.


Tracpipe:
Care shall be taken to route the tubing in areas that are least susceptible to potential threats wherever possible.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gastite calls for 3" below the sheathing but leaves the door open for Tiger Code to require 18".

Tracpipe starts out with Tiger Code.

In as much as it is all about protecting the fireman that might trough that roof, there should be a Fire Code.  Or perhaps I am missing something and it is not an issue for the fire service.


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2016)

Not an issue normally

Just turn off utilities if needed and somewhat normal operation


----------



## ICE (Jun 4, 2016)

cda said:


> Not an issue normally
> 
> Just turn off utilities if needed and somewhat normal operation



Turning off the utilities on a burning building should be the first thing that they do.  However, I have been called out to asses the damage and found the electricity still on and the roof ventilated so maybe not.  I don't usually check the gas.


----------



## my250r11 (Jun 6, 2016)

ICE said:


> local code the more stringent Tiger Code requirement will take precedence.


I love it !!!


----------

